# Rick Onslow ?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm trying to get a hold of a good amp tech in the Montreal area, I heard Rick is the man. I tried sending him a message on his website but he hasn't replied. Does anyone have his number or can someone recommend me another qualified tech?

Thanks.


----------

